# "solid peru silver"



## turtlesteve (Jun 30, 2010)

I have seen spoons marked "Solid PERU Silver" - does anyone know if this is pure silver or sterling (or not silver at all)?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Buzz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I believe Peruvian Silver ranges between 92.5% and 95%, depending on what it is being used for.
I had a document on my laptop that described it but I can't find it now for some reason.
I'll send it to you if it shows up.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## qst42know (Jun 30, 2010)

You have to be very careful with the casual use of fanciful names associated with the word "silver" and sometimes "solid".

Alaska silver, Brazil silver, German silver, Alpaca silver, are all alloys of copper and contain no silver at all. Especially when it's spelled out for you in English you should be very suspicious. I believe the word for silver in Peru is "Plata".


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 30, 2010)

(Alaska silver, Brazil silver, German silver, Alpaca silver, are all alloys of copper and contain no silver at all. Especially when it's spelled out for you in English you should be very suspicious. I believe the word for silver in Peru is "Plata".)

That's correct, qst42know! Also check for "Platero"= Silversmith. "Hecho en Peru" = Made in Peru. 

Phil


----------



## qst42know (Jun 30, 2010)

This is worth a read if you hunt urban silver. 

http://nevadadatingservices.zoosiab.com/tag/silver


----------

